# Horror



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I was downtown today and witnessed a preventable accident.
A stupid selfish man was riding his motorbike along the pavement and knocked down a woman who had a baby in her arms of course the baby was also knocked to the ground. The police came over to sort it out... but even as the police were there men on motorbikes were still passing on the pavement


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I was downtown today and witnessed a preventable accident.
> A stupid selfish man was riding his motorbike along the pavement and knocked down a woman who had a baby in her arms of course the baby was also knocked to the ground. The police came over to sort it out... but even as the police were there men on motorbikes were still passing on the pavement


Traffic rules should be taught in schools as a subject here. I get so frustrated as a pedestrian and a driver at the ignorance of others. A motorbike on the pavements is ridiculous, thankfully you don't see that so often in Sharm... but the pedestrians who just walk out in front of you without even looking, it's no wonder really why Egyptian drivers feel the need to beep their horn so much to let others know they're there!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Doesn't matter if they knew the rules they just ignore them... motorbikes on pavements is common here.
I find it tragic that the government hold their citizens life with so little regard...


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

MS,
You are lucky you have pavements good enough that motorbikes can use them - lol
Out in the suburbs, you have to walk along the edge of the street. I have for the last two years been pushing the twins double pushchair 4 or 5 blocks to kindy, and gotten very used to weaving amongst the traffic in the street, as there are no pavements, car are usually pretty good, but had thought of fitting a horn to pram  beep beep


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

NZCowboy said:


> MS,
> You are lucky you have pavements good enough that motorbikes can use them - lol
> Out in the suburbs, you have to walk along the edge of the street. I have for the last two years been pushing the twins double pushchair 4 or 5 blocks to kindy, and gotten very used to weaving amongst the traffic in the street, as there are no pavements, car are usually pretty good, but had thought of fitting a horn to pram  beep beep




No pavements round me cowboy this was downtown in Midan Taharir


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

NZCowboy said:


> MS,
> You are lucky you have pavements good enough that motorbikes can use them - lol
> Out in the suburbs, you have to walk along the edge of the street. I have for the last two years been pushing the twins double pushchair 4 or 5 blocks to kindy, and gotten very used to weaving amongst the traffic in the street, as there are no pavements, car are usually pretty good, but had thought of fitting a horn to pram  beep beep



LOL I always wanted a horn on my pram too... and a reversing beep


----------



## layla13 (Apr 29, 2010)

it amazes me how people just cross the street without looking in both cairo and hurghada.its so scary. ~layla


----------

